# My First Thanksgiving



## debodun (Nov 25, 2015)

My mom's been gone 9 years today (Nov 25th). Here she is helping me enjoy my first Thanksgiving in 1952. Now Thanksgiving and mom's passing will be forever linked for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

We're the same age - I would have been 9 months old then.  My mom died 11 days before xmas in 1998.  So I think of her on xmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2015)

Cute photo deb....your mum had a beautiful smile , may she R.I.P


----------



## Linda (Nov 25, 2015)

What a beautiful picture.  What will you be doing for Thanksgiving Debodun?  I hope you have some family or friends to spend the day with.


----------



## imp (Nov 25, 2015)

Deb, how thoughtful and  prescient of you to post this thought, and wonderful image! Your Mom was obviously delighted by the circumstances present.

If only we all could bring back such wonderful memories...........

Thank you for posting.    imp


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2015)

My mother died 34 years ago in the wee hours of Mothers' Day.


----------

